# CZ82 slide stop fell out!



## kwqd (Jul 30, 2016)

While at the range, my slide stop fell out. I had taken the slide off to clean and oil the rails and the slide stop just dropped out of the pistol and the small pin that is apparently held in by the stop also backed out a bit, but I tapped that back in. I looked around and found a small straight spring that has a loop in one end on the ground under the shooting station. Is that what holds the slide stop in? Can I fix this, or do I need to take it to a gunsmith! I was planning to use it in a concealed carry class tomorrow, but luckily have a spare CZ82. This was my shooter CZ82 and now I have to shoot my "collector grade" pistol tomorrow.


----------



## kwqd (Jul 30, 2016)

After googling I found this is a common issue. CZ-82 Disassembly and Assembly


----------

